
Ask HN: What would you like to see in a modern GUI toolkit? - traverseda
Having played with both GTK and QT I&#x27;ve found most desktop GUI toolkits unpleasant. I can see why a lot of devs end up using tools like electron, while the javascript stack has it&#x27;s problems on the whole I&#x27;d say that it&#x27;s easier to get started building a UI using that tooling then trying to build a new gnome app.<p>So if there was a new GUI toolkit, something that could compete with electron and GTK, what could it look like?
======
traverseda
I think that the DoM/html style nested-tree-of-objects system actually works
pretty okay, that flexbox is a pretty good way of laying objects out, and that
"web components" are a pretty good idea.

I'd use capnproto to expose a simplified "DoM" set of interfaces for
manipulating a scene-graph of objects. This would be vastly simplified over
what the web provides, and the main way of laying objects out would be
flexbox-derived.

I'd name all the colors in my theme, probably following bootstraps example of
(primary secondary success danger warning info). Semantic names that tell you
what the color should be used for, instead of saying (red green blue
whatever).

------
zzo38computer
I think Xaw (the X Athena widget set) is not so bad. It supports bitmap fonts,
and you can use the X resource manager file to alter the stuff.

